

Everyone dials in - a trick for running distributed team meetings - natfriedman
http://nat.org/blog/2010/04/everyone-dials-in/

======
ShabbyDoo
A question I'd considered for an "Ask HN":

Conference call quality sucks, even when everyone is on a a supposedly high-
quality landline. I find that I spend so many cycles decrypting voices that I
can't concentrate on the discussion at hand.

Given all the nice $100-ish USB microphones and such out there, is there an
opportunity to build a conference call system which makes it tolerable to
listen to the person speaking?

